# Opinions needed- Nikon D80 or Canon XSi?



## BMWE9006 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi guys,

I've been lurking around here for a while and you guys seem knowledgeable about cameras. Thus I need your help in choosing a DSLR. After reading all the reviews on all the cameras, I've narrowed it down to the XSi or the D80. I actually was going to stay with the XTi but for an additional $50 or so I might as well go for an XSi. Thus is boils down to the XSi vs D80.

I looked on Amazon and checked out all the pictures that people have posted. What I noticed was that the Nikon users had better pictures (better colors- more pop). I don't know whether those pictures had a lot of processing done or not though. 

I'm looking to make a purchase very soon so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jc2298 (Feb 16, 2006)

The D80 are being discontinue for the D90. It has a bigger LCD, 3" vs 2.5", LiveView, and HD video, a first in the DSLR market. Plus the kit lens has vibration reduction built-in now.

Check this link out if you're serious about the Nikon.

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/D90/D90A.HTM

I don't own one yet, but am also in the market for my first DSLR and the new Nikon D90 looks really good.


----------



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

Discontinued? I doubt it gets the AX that quickly on the release of the D90. You can still get XT and XTi new in box.

Not to say they are not 'discontinued' but if you want a d80 get one.


----------



## Gigabyte71 (Aug 8, 2008)

I looked at both and prefer the feel of the D80...go and use both cameras, see how it fits and feels, then look at features that you might like...I dont do video with a DSLR..really..whats the point ?...so the D80 is perfect for me and comfortable to use. Good luck in your search.:thumbup:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

if you have no significant prior investments in canon lenses, i'd go d90.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

The D90 is a $1000 body and it's not shipping yet. The other two bodies go for $600. The D80 is from a previous generation than the Xsi and I would have reservations about it on that score. The D60 might be a better body to compare to the Canon.


----------



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

On the 'better pictures' if you compare Nikon to Canon w/ kit lens it is no comparison.

Glass is the important game.

Nikon currently makes better bodies for the most part but I believe Canon to have the edge in the lens department.

You are better off with a Rebel XT w/ nice glass than splurging on the XSi and running the kit lens.


----------



## BMWE9006 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the respsonses so far guys! I've heard of the D90 but it's way more than what I would like to spend on a beginner's camera. Both the D80 and the XSi are in the same price range so those are the two that I'm choosing between. I looked at the D60 too but isn't the D80 a better camera? 

I like the D80 because it comes with a good walk-around lens while the XSi only comes with an 18-55mm IS lens. If I were to get the XSi I will probably just get the body and a good walk-around lens (perhaps the 17-85mm) which would put me at around $950 or so total.


----------



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

Or

Grab an XTi body only and jump on POTN and grab a used/good condition 17-40 f/4L


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

BMWE9006 said:


> I looked at the D60 too but isn't the D80 a better camera?


In some ways yes, but the D80 is old, and the pace of technology doesn't look kindly on older designs. I would be more inclined to look for a D200 in the used market (the body from which the D80 was derived) than the D80. Its sensor, the same one found in the D80, is not the equal of the current offerings, but the body will offer greater control flexibility than the D80.

In terms of new bodies, I would be more inclined to choose the D60 than the D80. The D80 is already feature crippled compared to the higher end bodies, and at least the D60 has a recent sensor and firmware. People are harsh on the D40/D40x/D60 because it lacks an internal focus motor to drive non-AF-S lenses, but most people buying this sort of camera aren't likely to acquire these older lens designs.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I have a D80, absolutely love it! I didn't go with the kit lens though, got a 70-300VR and a used 18-70 (D70 kit lens). I also have a 24mm prime, which I don't use very often.

I shopped over a year ago and did some hands on with a Canon 40d and XTi. I liked the feel of the 40d, didn't care for the XTi's feel. I found the D80 to be in between and couldn't be happier with it. The price has come down quite a bit on it since I bought mine, nice deal now.

I shoot mostly fast action stuff, surfing and motorsports, and the D80 has a really nice auto focus system. If you're interested in seeing some of my pics, i'm jvr826 on Flickr too.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Have you had the chance to try both? That's really the deciding factor IMO. When choosing between two top brands, a lot will be similar, especially potential picture quality. So pick the one you are comfortable with. Which menu system do you like more? Which has the easier to use playback mode? Do you prefer having the two dials or can you manage with one? Is one eyepiece better or worse for you? Weight? Hand fitment? Do you like the placement of the mode dial near the shutter button for dominant hand use, or the opposite side for the idle hand?

My past experience with Canon edged me into the XSi, but the D80 sounds very nice, and the kit lens has more reach than the XSi's. The other nice thing is the Nikkor 18-200mm lens for days when you aren't swapping lenses. Sure you aren't going to get pro photos, but it will still kick the butt out of any P&S. Then again, I hear Canon is going to have one soon too.


----------



## BMWE9006 (Mar 25, 2006)

Gig103 said:


> Have you had the chance to try both? That's really the deciding factor IMO. When choosing between two top brands, a lot will be similar, especially potential picture quality. So pick the one you are comfortable with. Which menu system do you like more? Which has the easier to use playback mode? Do you prefer having the two dials or can you manage with one? Is one eyepiece better or worse for you? Weight? Hand fitment? Do you like the placement of the mode dial near the shutter button for dominant hand use, or the opposite side for the idle hand?
> 
> My past experience with Canon edged me into the XSi, but the D80 sounds very nice, and the kit lens has more reach than the XSi's. The other nice thing is the Nikkor 18-200mm lens for days when you aren't swapping lenses. Sure you aren't going to get pro photos, but it will still kick the butt out of any P&S. Then again, I hear Canon is going to have one soon too.


Yeah I've held both of them and they felt alright to me. I've not had the opportunity to test out the Nikon so I don't know whether I like the menu better than the Canon's. The main things that are drawing me to Nikon right now are the better quality pictures that I've seen (although as someone's mentioned it could just be the lenses used) and the standard walk-around lens that comes with the D80.

I've looked up the D90 too but it really is just out of my range. 
With the XSi and the 17-85mm lens, I'll end up spending about $1050 or so which is still a bit more than what I would like to spend. Thus the D60 or D80 would be a more affordable choice. This is a lot harder than I thought.


----------



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

Again.

What is wrong with the XTi and a 17-40?


----------



## BMWE9006 (Mar 25, 2006)

^ Nice pictures! 

I just wanted to give you guys an update: I decided to go with an XSi w/18-55mm IS kit lens (only $30 more than just the body). Anyhow, I'm still looking for a good walk-around lens and have been eyeing the Canon 17-85mm IS or Sigma 17-70mm (no stabilizer). Any thoughts on either of those lenses?

And thanks again for the help!


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase!

I've been hanging out on POTN (http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php) and reading about lenses, and would recommend you do the same.. Then again, all it's doing to me is wanting me to buy better lenses! 

Between the two lenses, I'd probably go for the Canon... At the apertures those lenses have, you'll find the IS useful, and it has a longer reach. In point-and-shoot terms, it's "5x" instead of "4x". yes I know it's $85 more (based on amazon.com searches) but you probably don't mind the price difference if you were comparison shopping them.


----------



## BMWE9006 (Mar 25, 2006)

Gig103 said:


> Congrats on the purchase!
> 
> I've been hanging out on POTN (http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php) and reading about lenses, and would recommend you do the same.. Then again, all it's doing to me is wanting me to buy better lenses!
> 
> Between the two lenses, I'd probably go for the Canon... At the apertures those lenses have, you'll find the IS useful, and it has a longer reach. In point-and-shoot terms, it's "5x" instead of "4x". yes I know it's $85 more (based on amazon.com searches) but you probably don't mind the price difference if you were comparison shopping them.


Thank you for the site! I am now a member as it seems to have great info.

I'm still searching for a new lens though. I'm not thinking of just getting the 55-250mm or the Sigma 18-200mm. The latter is mainly because I prefer not having to swap lenses all the time (as I might miss a good shot).


----------



## chris.rigby (Sep 17, 2008)

I work on a photography mag in the Uk. The best thing you could do is buy the newest, cheapest body you can. I have a nikon D60, and it has better ISO response than the (older but 'better') D200. So get the newest technology you can by buying the entry level body. Then you need to put good lenses on it. Dont make the mistake off getting a massive zoom range, because unless you are spending 1000's it wont be a good lens. Make sure you buy a lens that has good sharpness (read reviews) and get the fastest lens you can afford (most likely f/2.8). For example, i have a D60 (cheap but new, there for good) and a sigma 70-200 mm f/2.8 and a sigma 18-50 f/2.8. Those to lenses take me from wide angle to very telephoto all at f/2.8, so i can get fast shutter speeds, and they are very sharp lenses, plus about 1/3 the cost of nikon or canon kit. 

Thats all you need really, you can get top quality images with a set up like that, and it wont cost you the earth.


----------



## BMWE9006 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks Chris! I'm actually looking at the Sigma 17-70mm right now. I've read great reviews about it. I was going to go with the 18-200 but have changed my mind after hearing that big zoom range will actually affect the IQ (which is why pros have certain lenses for certain situations).


----------



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

I wouldn't go after those LARGE zoom range lenses. Get 2 more dedicated lens.

Tamron 17-50 supposedly rivals the Canon 17-40 f/4L

Try it 

Your XSi has a better 18-55 than the older rebels.

My Gear

Grip'd XTi
Canon 50mm f/1.8
Canon 17-40 f/4L
Canon 70-200 f/4L
Canon 430ex


----------



## BMWE9006 (Mar 25, 2006)

dinanm3atl said:


> I wouldn't go after those LARGE zoom range lenses. Get 2 more dedicated lens.
> 
> Tamron 17-50 supposedly rivals the Canon 17-40 f/4L
> 
> ...


I heard the Tamron 17-50's build quality isn't that good though? I kinda of wish I have a big budget to buy nice lenses but I dont. lol

The XSi comes with the 18-55mm IS which is pretty decent. I could just get the 55-250mm IS for about $280 and be done (for now). But I'm planning on selling the 18-55mm and use that money toward a better walk-around lens. I want a good one for around $400-500 (max). I've been reading many reviews on a couple of lenses and they've further confused me as everyone has a different opinion.

Lenses I'm considering:

Canon 17-85mm (I think the IS feature will definitely come in handy)
Sigma 17-70mm
Canon/Sigma 18-200mm (but like you as well as others have said, the longest range might not be the best)

...any other recommendations?


----------

